# what kind of dendrobate is that??



## jojopotato25 (Jan 7, 2007)

at the top of this websites page there is an ad for a "dendrobates 2007 calendar" and on it is this reaaaaaly good looking frog. i want to say the coolest looking one in my opinion. it has a orange head and very blue legs. I was thinking it is a fantasticus but i cant find any other fantasticus pictures that look like that frog. is this a new morph or something?


----------



## bellerophon (Sep 18, 2006)

I think its a fant or imi thats not *legally* available in the hobby

http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewt ... highlight=


----------



## jbeetle (Feb 8, 2004)

http://www.dendrobates.org/imitator.html


----------



## black_envy (Aug 12, 2006)

Yeah the coolest looking frog in the whole world isn't even legal  

Still I don't want them to destroy the rainforests in an attempt to smuggle this frog though so it's all good :lol:


----------



## jojopotato25 (Jan 7, 2007)

any guesses to when this frog will become legal in the hobby?


----------



## chuckpowell (May 12, 2004)

Why not legal? I had a couple back in the 1990's and as far as I know they were imported legally at the time. Same with several of the other "new" ventrimaculatus-group frogs that have been recently re-"discovered". Very few people were interested in them in the 80's and 90's and most just disappeared, but its quite possible that someone is still keeping them. 

Best,

Chuck


----------

